# The Manker E14III - an update that defies both physics and economics….



## wweiss (Sep 12, 2020)

I just received a E14III Manker, HiCRI and am astonished at the build, performance and price. Comparing this light to many other high end models is like comparing a dying campfire ember to a LED. My initial use of this quad flooder on the trail last night was a game changer. 


The “Manker E14 III 4000 Lumens Mini EDC Pocket LED Flashlight + Type-C USB Rechargeable 18350 Battery(10A)” is a compact wonder of current tech and performance at a total price of $72 shipped. This includes an 18650 tube ($12). The short 18350 version is just $55. The Cost Benefit Ratio is off any chart you can find. Other lights boast of best-in-class exceptional drivers, UI, hardened potting, etc., but this light delivers effectively all that (and it seems, much better) at a cost that allows you to buy more than 4 of them as redundancies and still have a lot of cash left over compared to some. As to utility for EDC, I can't think of anything that comes close.


I think this one will change the landscape. It’s well worth your time to check this out.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 12, 2020)

Incredible. Nails almost everything there is to nail. 18650/18350. tail standing tail clicky. neutral HiCRI or cool white. potted electronics. temperature regulated. copper heatsink. low voltage cutoff. constant current. simple yet attractive clip. very attractive price.











Missing constant brightness regulation, but almost no lights have such a thing.
I prefer single emitters, but with this I can make exception.

Any idea on what the emitters actually are?

Edit: I see
Emitter: 4x Samsung LH351D (Cool White: 6500K, Neutral White: 4000K CRI>90)


----------



## id30209 (Sep 12, 2020)

It is actually constant brightness regulated...
You should have jumped on FB groupbuy, E14III and MC13 combo...


----------



## chillinn (Sep 12, 2020)

id30209 said:


> It is actually constant brightness regulated...



How do you know this? I see nothing at Manker to indicate this. Constant brightness is not a feature to hide.




id30209 said:


> You should have jumped on FB groupbuy,...



I won't FB. I refuse to be a product. FB is rather evil... you don't realize what you're promoting nor what you're giving away.


----------



## SKV89 (Sep 12, 2020)

FB is definitely evil but you can avoid it by going direct to the source.
https://m4dm4x.com/manker-edc-muscle-combo-blf-edition-e14iii-mc13-18350-18650/

This is definitely a very exciting combo and Manker finally got rid of their extremely annoying UI and replaced it with arguably one of the best flashlight UI out there. I have one on order and will post measurements once I receive it.


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 12, 2020)

Please let us know how the 5 optional moonlight settings work out, as the 180lm low is way to high for most users


----------



## Roger Sully (Sep 12, 2020)

Why couldn’t the 18650 body have the same clip as that 18350? That would have been perfection! I’m probably going to buy one anyway lol.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 12, 2020)

So 4 thousand lumens from an 18350……

Is runtime going to be listed in minutes or seconds? 

Yet Manker is doing something amazing here. 

I was a believer about the Manker ideas when a T01 a freind sent me lit up my whole back yard and my neighbors backyard using one Rayovac alkaline AA battery.


----------



## wweiss (Sep 12, 2020)

Manker hit this one out of the park - it definitely scratched almost all of my itches.


----------



## wweiss (Sep 12, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> Please let us know how the 5 optional moonlight settings work out, as the 180lm low is way to high for most users



The lowest moon is lower than the lowest moon on a HDS. Perfect spacing between the moons. I can hike along at the highest moon and the flash the 4K at anything that goes bump.


----------



## wweiss (Sep 12, 2020)

One con: Does not have the perfect rotary control like my NB45 HDS. If it did, well, ain’t nothing to touch it.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 12, 2020)

wweiss said:


> The lowest moon is lower than the lowest moon on a HDS. Perfect spacing between the moons. I can hike along at the highest moon and the flash the 4K at anything that goes bump.



Let's just call it what it is... half a lumen. I believe actual moonlight is 1-3Lm, so I call anything below a lumen a firefly. I did not notice that this thing has no low or medium modes whatsoever. Goes from 0.5Lm straight to 180Lm*. That is rather unfortunate, and just plain nutty, and instantly kills my interest. If it even had an 8Lm or 20 Lm mode... or just a 40Lm mode, I could make exception. I don't know what I'd do with this light. Not comparable for the price and size, but I'd rather have an SC700d, and I don't even know what I'd do with _that_. I live in the deep sticks, and it is very dark at night, and there are long stretches of flat places to shine light... but I prefer to be low key and see up close. Ok, I just did think of a purpose: for sailing. One thing I noticed about light is that stretches of water just eats it. Only one thing to do is go to extreme brightnesses, and those serious about sailing or boating and have to be on water at night do have and use incredibly bright and often HID lights. So maybe I could drawer this thing until I go sailing again. Also I suppose the E14 III could be useful during the day... outside. Lumen junkies will love it, but I am a junkie for 0.01Lm up to about 40Lm, and only use 100Lm or more very briefly.


*edit: appears I am mistaken, and there are intermediate programmable modes. Manker's product page does not seem to list what they are... so there is more than one moonlight level, and more than one intermediate level. Hope someone posts what those are.


----------



## id30209 (Sep 12, 2020)

Here is the review i found

https://1lumen.com/review/manker-e14-iii/

Looks like lowest moon mode is not meassurable acc to tester...


----------



## chillinn (Sep 12, 2020)

id30209 said:


> Here is the review i found
> 
> https://1lumen.com/review/manker-e14-iii/
> 
> Looks like lowest moon mode is not meassurable acc to tester...



According to the review, it does appear regulated for constant brightness in all modes but Turbo. I wonder why Manker wouldn't list this as a feature... it is so rare and highly desired. The reviewer fails to mention this under his "Pros" list. I wonder how the driver accomplishes this with constant current, or if the constant current feature is exaggerated, and it utilizes a pulse schema that doesn't drop to 0 output, ala Zebralight.


----------



## id30209 (Sep 12, 2020)

CC or regulated is now feature that many manufacturers are implementing. Convoy for example with new drivers is just amazing and no PWM at any level. Sofirn, Skilhunt and other low cost names also.
Manker was known for long time for their super efficient drivers.

Turbo step down is ok knowing the size and battery it has. Most likely temperature controled.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## wweiss (Sep 12, 2020)

The lowest moon level on my HDS is .02L. The lowest level on the Manker is a bit less than 2 hundredths of a lumen. Using moon 5 (5+-L?) is perfect for my trail walking.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 12, 2020)

id30209 said:


> CC or regulated is now feature that many manufacturers are implementing. Convoy for example with new drivers is just amazing and no PWM at any level. Sofirn, Skilhunt and other low cost names also.
> Manker was known for long time for their super efficient drivers.



So glad to hear it. Got an eye on a Convoy S2+. Too good of a deal just got better.


----------



## wweiss (Sep 16, 2020)

I’ve been using this light now for a solid week and I have come to think that it is one of the best lights out there. The UI is fantastic I can hike along at 3 to 5 lm and it goes lower than that to the point of hardly being visible. I have both the 18350 in the 18650 tubes - very versatile. The Samsung LEDs in neutral are very high CRI and produce a great wide floody beam. The highest brightness level is so high that it literally becomes as good as a thrower if you need it. Heat regulation is so good, you can run it a long time on turbo.

I have found myself leaving my HDS and Alpha‘s home and taking this light every night.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 17, 2020)

I ordered the Combo, got CRI on the flooder and white on the thrower, I have green trits ready for both tube's tails. Looking forward to these.


----------



## wweiss (Sep 17, 2020)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I ordered the Combo, got CRI on the flooder and white on the thrower, I have green trits ready for both tube's tails. Looking forward to these.



I predict you may be stunned by the performance of both...
Enjoy!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 17, 2020)

wweiss said:


> I predict you may be stunned by the performance of both...
> Enjoy!



I have not seen a bad review yet, UI sounds great.


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 17, 2020)

id30209 said:


> It is actually constant brightness regulated...
> You should have jumped on FB groupbuy, E14III and MC13 combo...



Manker is still offering (to other forum members) the EDC Muscle Combo.. Question is do they still have the exclusive printing that makes that set unique?

id30209,, Did you get in on that GB?

I dumped FB earlier in the year


----------



## chillinn (Sep 17, 2020)

I hope the GB holds another two weeks and two days until I am paid.


----------



## pilo7448 (Sep 17, 2020)

Jumping on the combo tonight, I wasn't sure until I read this thread.. Thanks boys[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 17, 2020)

Did you view beam shots of the Osram green thrower? Also comes red or blue... Dope!
Got my order ready to goooo


----------



## chillinn (Sep 17, 2020)

If anyone wants to front me for a couple weeks, and hang onto the package until I pay, including extra ship, PM me. (How pathetic is this.)


----------



## id30209 (Sep 18, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> id30209,, Did you get in on that GB?



Yeap, found it on M4D M4X FB page and jumped on it instantly. Package combo is exclusivly printed for that GB and forum also. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 18, 2020)

chillinn said:


> If anyone wants to front me for a couple weeks, and hang onto the package until I pay, including extra ship, PM me. (How pathetic is this.)



I’m sure the GB code will still work, why don’t you email the guy and ask? I got in yest and the GB was apparently over 8/30 lol.


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 18, 2020)

I talked with Manker rep.. He would not tell how many units were made with the forum laser printing. But as of yesterday eve they are still available


----------



## chillinn (Sep 18, 2020)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I’m sure the GB code will still work, why don’t you email the guy and ask? I got in yest and the GB was apparently over 8/30 lol.



I did email Martin a few days ago. He said I "might get lucky."

I apologize for embarrassing myself. I am not all that emotionally invested in this. It is a pretty darned good deal. But the E14III will still be available at a good price, and the MC13, too, if I miss the Muscle Combo. I won't even shake a fist, not even a tiny one. I guess I am just excited at what a good deal it is. Sorry again.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 18, 2020)

chillinn said:


> I did email Martin a few days ago. He said I "might get lucky."
> 
> I apologize for embarrassing myself. I am not all that emotionally invested in this. It is a pretty darned good deal. But the E14III will still be available at a good price, and the MC13, too, if I miss the Muscle Combo. I won't even shake a fist, not even a tiny one. I guess I am just excited at what a good deal it is. Sorry again.



No worries man!! I know what it is like to be a broke flashaholioc LOL. Been there many many many years.


----------



## wweiss (Sep 18, 2020)

Yes, no worries. Many of us have been in that position... 

I hope everyone circles back to this thread when the lights come in. Very curious to see the CPF critical reviews of this new Manker update.


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 18, 2020)

I ordered Thrower with Osram Green + Flood NW + went ahead for few more ducats got the USB-C Bats
This combo should make a great vehicle emergency light. Plus can't beat the price!

I was notified by Martin many more than the initial 75 units were produced for forum sales.. So no worries Chillinn there will be plenty to be had when you're flush


----------



## wweiss (Sep 18, 2020)

The E14III on 3rd moonlight mode.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 18, 2020)

Admiring your badge of courage, little bite in the bezel. Rubber ring is a good idea... two would have been a better idea. I have trembling hands, so sometimes when I pick something up, I fumble it, down it goes. I'm going to remember the idea of installing training wheels for a while on new lights, because usually, I only drop things in the first few weeks of ownership.


----------



## wweiss (Sep 18, 2020)

Ok eagle-eye... You saw my ding. I use all my stuff hard - a collector I’m not. However, I don’t abuse.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 18, 2020)

Been carrying two new lights, SC5c II a month old, SC53c a week old... both have head bites already. Forgot the SC5c II was in my lap when I got out of the car, landed on concrete. Fumbled the SC53c when picking it up, fell on vinyl covered concrete, ding not as bad as on the SC5c II, but still. I'll be eventually replacing and gifting them both, and I feel guilty about that, but... some Ricky Nelson lyrics, you know? And I really hate concrete. Not the first two times concrete has attacked my lights. Once, same situation as the car lap, forgot it was there, bounced on driveway black top, did this 3 times in a row within 10 minutes, 3rd time cracked the threads of my fivemega 18350 E head E tail. I guess that is not concrete. Similar thing, road surface-like.


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 18, 2020)

Use but not abuse.. words to live by!


----------



## wweiss (Sep 18, 2020)

chillinn said:


> Been carrying two new lights, SC5c II a month old, SC53c a week old... both have head bites already. Forgot the SC5c II was in my lap when I got out of the car, landed on concrete. Fumbled the SC53c when picking it up, fell on vinyl covered concrete, ding not as bad as on the SC5c II, but still. I'll be eventually replacing and gifting them both, and I feel guilty about that, but... some Ricky Nelson lyrics, you know? And I really hate concrete. Not the first two times concrete has attacked my lights. Once, same situation as the car lap, forgot it was there, bounced on driveway black top, did this 3 times in a row within 10 minutes, 3rd time cracked the threads of my fivemega 18350 E head E tail. I guess that is not concrete. Similar thing, road surface-like.



I can relate. When they’re not on the shelf and out in the field, they get bites. Just like me. I spent 40 years in the field on construction sites and wore out many steel-toed boots, gloves and pocket knives - especially knives. Lights took a hit but never lost but one - it was overrun by a CAT 966 loader in a gravel pit. Fortunately it was an early Maglite and not something I felt any fondness for.


----------



## night.hoodie (Sep 19, 2020)

Specs on this Manker look great. Price is not bad at all for those features. Considering.


----------



## eart (Sep 21, 2020)

What’s the UI like on these? The last light I bought was an emisar d4 (not v2) with 219c back in 2017. It’s served me well. Would this be a good upgrade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wweiss (Sep 22, 2020)

The UI is very simple and logical. But asking about a UI is like asking what ‘colors’ look like. 16 million opinions.


----------



## wweiss (Oct 8, 2020)

Update after one month: 

Of all my lights, I have been reaching for this one more each night for the 2 mile woods dog-walk. Huge HICRI flood with more than enough punch on turbo - effectively almost equals a thrower's reach on turbo - the beam is perfect for situational awareness here in the SW Connecticut dense woods. Road walking is perfect too as even canted downward, the wide/ bright beam spread causes oncoming traffic to move way over. I highly recommend it for these tasks - the lowest low (It looks lower than .02L next to my HDS) is great as a night light. The UI is also logical, simple and useful. My only real gripe is that the stainless tail tact button has a good clicky feel, but is sensitive and I have to remember to 4-click the light to 'safety off' in my pocket.


----------



## Olumin (Oct 8, 2020)

For what they are trying to make this seems amazing, but practical is something else. 4000 Lm and running on a single 18350? Even when running with 1x 18650 I still call that ridiculous. Is turbo runtime going to be listed in fractions of a second? 180Lm on low is way too high for this light to be used for EDC, or anywhere apart from outside for that matter. Even 10Lm is sometimes too much for me indoors. Who is this light supposed to be intended for?


----------



## wweiss (Oct 8, 2020)

I forgot to say that I use the 18650 tube for my long walks. Also, for EDC in the 18350 tube, it’s perfect because there are 5 low modes of which 5L is the highest in that group.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 8, 2020)

The ramping moonlights are excellent! 
I use the low, which is actually closer to 120lm, for my highest beam
Rear electronic switch has nice tactical feel.. Two quick clicks from any mode to turbo, scares the crap out of coyotes, also will wake up your neighbors:tired:


----------



## wweiss (Oct 8, 2020)

Here in Connecticut we have black bears and eastern coyotes skunks fishers and bobcats. The only trouble I ever had with anything are skunks. Bright lights don’t scare skunks at all. Even the tremendous bright of the Turbo!!.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 8, 2020)

Our west coast skunks have the same attitude. I guess with their built in defense system nothing seems to get them excited, not even car tires


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 8, 2020)

Got my muscle combo, nice lights!! I do get a tad of green on the CRI E14III, but its not bad. Like the UI, love the 5 "moon" levels.


----------



## wweiss (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice - I predict you will love them a lot more as you get to know them.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 8, 2020)

I am so stoked about E14III UI and Mankers superb build quality, i just ordered E03H SST20 NW Angle head AA Runs eneloops, or 14500.. Not only just a headlamp, it comes with pocket clip and has tail magnet so can be used inside engine bays


----------



## wweiss (Oct 8, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> I am so stoked about E14III UI and Mankers superb build quality, i just ordered E03H SST20 NW Angle head AA Runs eneloops, or 14500.. Not only just a headlamp, it comes with pocket clip and has tail magnet so can be used inside engine bays



I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 22, 2021)

Has anyone noticed (assuming you got the Manker 18350 battery) that the little green LED light on the battery stays on after removing the charge cable - stays on all the time?


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 23, 2021)

I just posted the same issue with the acebeam battery from my w30. Acebeam hasn’t replied and I’m about to toss it before it explodes


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 23, 2021)

The light looks awesome, but I keep seeing it called an EDC light and I'm wondering how are y'all carrying that thing? Looks way too fat for a pocket light. For me, anyway. Are you clipping it to your belt?


----------



## wweiss (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes, it fades out after about 5 days on my batts. Doesn’t seem to reduce runtimes to a great degree.


----------



## wjv (Mar 31, 2021)

So are the run times longer with a 3500mAh 18650 instead of the standard 1100mAh battery?


----------



## wweiss (Apr 1, 2021)

wjv said:


> So are the run times longer with a 3500mAh 18650 instead of the standard 1100mAh battery?



yes, much longer.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 6, 2021)

How would this compare to my current Olight S1R II?

(The S1R II has been giving me trouble,and I'd like a reliable replacement.)

Update:just ordered the NW E14 III from goinggear.com.


----------



## wweiss (Apr 9, 2021)

AMD64Blondie said:


> How would this compare to my current Olight S1R II?
> 
> (The S1R II has been giving me trouble,and I'd like a reliable replacement.)
> 
> Update:just ordered the NW E14 III from goinggear.com.



I think it is superior in most respects.


----------



## aau007 (Apr 9, 2021)

I must not know the new LEDs much but the numbers they publish really have my head scratching. Can someone explain?

18350, 1100mAh battery putting out 4000lm for 55 min. From Samsung website, the lh351d puts out 515lm at 1050ma. this thing has 4 of them so I suppose you need 2A to drive 1 to 1000lm. 4 LEDs means 8A at the battery? How do you draw 8A for 55 min from a 1100mAh battery without getting it exploded?

Next item. website says 400lm for 1hr 34min, 1000 lm for 1hr 15min and 4000lm for 55min. Am I understanding correctly that this light will put out 10x the amount of light and yet only reducing run time by roughly 40%?


----------



## daffy (Apr 12, 2021)

It's combined runtime the light steps down at certain points, does not reach 4000L with the included 18350. Read the review on 1Lumen.com it has what you need to know.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 12, 2021)

What would be the best 18350 batteries to buy,so that I have spare batteries on hand?

Ow..just blinded myself with 4000 lumens of neutral white light right off off my bathroom mirror.

I'm seeing spots. That hurt.(Didn't realize such a small light was so bright.)


----------



## wweiss (Apr 13, 2021)

AMD64Blondie said:


> What would be the best 18350 batteries to buy,so that I have spare batteries on hand?
> 
> Ow..just blinded myself with 4000 lumens of neutral white light right off off my bathroom mirror.
> 
> I'm seeing spots. That hurt.(Didn't realize such a small light was so bright.)



I use the: Sony Murata 2800mAh VTC5D


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 20, 2021)

Anyone have the 18650 extension for the E14 III? 

Wondering what it looks like,in terms of size when attached.

(compared to the stock 18350 tube).

I already ordered the 18650 extension,but I think I'll keep running the stock 18350 body for now.

Trying to see how much bulkier it is with the longer body.


----------



## wweiss (Apr 21, 2021)

AMD64Blondie said:


> Anyone have the 18650 extension for the E14 III?
> 
> Wondering what it looks like,in terms of size when attached.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovic87 (Jun 18, 2021)

I received my 18650 tube a few weeks ago (about 6 months after I ordered it) and I should be able to take a couple comparison photos if I remember later.


----------

